# Seagull Stealing Doritos



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

this is funny:


http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/8f7c56611c


kalapati
San Diego
http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I loved this video when I first saw it, and it's every bit as funny the second time around!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh yes, for sure....one of my fondest memories of vacationing at the shore is hanging out on the hotel balcony with snacks......if you hold your hand out over the edge while holding a chip (potato chip, dorito, etc.), the seagulls will swoop down and snatch them right from your fingers! It was awesome!

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Once when Lin (my Lin, not Lin Hansen) were vacationing in California on the beach, we'd stopped at Taco Bell by the Sea. There was this big gull sitting on the rail right by our table and he had no interest in anything whatsoever except the tortilla chips.

I thought everybody liked burritos!

Pidgey


----------

